# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Wake Initiated Lucid Dreams (WILD) >  >  Sleep paralysis and WILD help.

## dippman

Hello, I'm new here, and this is my first post. I've been interested in Lucid dreams for a little while now (like 3 weeks), and have actually had 2 LD's so far. Sorry if I'm in the wrong section. 

Anyways, i've tried the WILD method twice now, and both times the same thing happened. After a long time of trying to enter the dream, I get sleep paralysis. Because I often get this, I knew not to be scared. However, after a while, I tried floating from my body, and moving, nothing happened. Then, I started to lose consciousness as I'm confronted with a lot of images and I slowly just slip into a regular dream. I then wake up, But I don't know how long it's been.

So I was just wondering if I could have some help. Anyway that I could induce a Lucid dream from the state of sleep paralysis. Also, I think at some point I was actually dreaming that I couldn't move my body, and it was after the sleep paralysis phase. Any help would be great, I've used this site numerous times and It always helps me. Thanks.

----------


## Puffin

Moved to the _Wake Initiated Lucid Dreams (WILD)_ subforum.  ::content:: 

When you find yourself in SP, the first thing to do is not to focus on the hallucinations and any other sensations that you might be getting. When you start to see images, that's the time to start telling yourself that you're dreaming; you can even try to make the images expand into scenery, which will then form a dream. Just casually allow them to grow until you no longer feel your physical body. It also helps to imagine auditory, tactile, and other sensations. Imagine you can feel yourself walking down a pathway, or hear cars driving by.

Sometimes the dream scenery will fade and you'll end up back in SP, in your bed. There's a chance this might be a false awakening though, so whenever you think you've failed the attempt, do a few reality checks. 

If you don't feel like you're getting anywhere when you're still in SP, and you're lying there without any more sensations except possibly the paralysis, use basic dream control to test if you're dreaming or not. Expect, or "know", that someone will walk over to you and try to lift you up. You can imagine that you've been waiting for them to do that, and they'd be there any minute to help you get up. I did this once (not moving any part of my body, but just willing a dream character to come) and it helped me confirm whether I was dreaming, or still just in SP - if no one comes, you're probably still in SP; if somebody does come and lift you up, you're dreaming. Doing this might also break the in-dream paralysis. 

Hope that helped, if you need clarification or have any more questions just ask! :3

----------


## dippman

Ok thanks! I'll try imagining images tomorrow when I take a nap. And now that you mention it, I did imagine that a dark figure would come into the room and he did. I just thought I was dreaming at the time I guess. One more question; when you enter a dream from SP, are you always paralyzed in the dream aswell? Thanks again, this really helps.

----------


## Puffin

Happy to help! 

When you enter a dream, two few different things can happen.

1) The images you saw while in SP will surround you. In this case, you might end up lying down on a bench, standing up, floating in the air, or whatever else that dream wanted to have you start out like. You'll suddenly feel that you're in a new position, and overall you'll just feel different; you've just made the connection to your dream body.
2) The images and SP will stop and you'll be back in bed. Do a reality check because you might be in a false awakening.

In both cases, there's a small chance you might still end up paralyzed because you haven't gained full control of your dream body (or that particular dream just happens to be stubborn, control-wise). The paralysis can go away on its own after a few moments, but in rare cases, such as an uncooperative dream, you might be stuck and unable to move. In this case, just forget all about the SP and try "floating" your limbs around, paying no attention to gravity or any other forces that could hold you back. Stressing out about being unable to move is the worst thing you can possibly do, so just relax.  :smiley:  There's a very large chance this won't happen though, so I wouldn't worry about it!

----------


## dippman

Ok thanks for the help, hopefully I'll be able to induce a Lucid dream this way now!

----------

